# Computer Display Brewing Temps.



## Andrew (22/8/05)

Got an old windows 98 computer cluttering up the place? Use it in your brewery to monitor and display temperature!
About a year ago I posted a similar thread to this, but now that I have a digital camera its time to post again but with better explanations and pics added to it.

Here is a simple project for monitoring temperatures. It can be used to display your temps when mashing and for your HLT etc, or for monitoring your ferment.
This can be done by anyone who owns a soldering iron. Basically, you solder a digital temp sensor to a cable, connect that to a small bit of circuitry, and plug it in to your computer through the serial port.

Equipment List:
1 old computer.
A temperature logging kit (http://ozitronics.com/data.html#k145) from Oztronics. Ive bought stuff over the net from these guys three times now and never had a hassle.
The kit comes with one temp sensor but buy three more DS18S20 sensors to make four in total. The Kit is $34.50, the extra sensors are $12 each.
A plastic project box from Dick Smiths to put the logging kit in (about $7.50). I use a box thats 150mmX80mmX30mm but have gone as small as 75mmX50mmX30mm.
Several metres of Dick Smith 4-core security cable. How long is a piece of string? About 95 cents/metre. Its white with Dick Smith Electronics W2123 4 core 0.5mm CCL A95/CA/0087 stamped in blue ink on the casing.
Some heat shrink tubing.
Brass or Stainless steel tubing with an internal diameter of no less than 1/8 (3.18mm). You can get this from model/hobby shops. In Adelaide Model Mania on South Road Morphett Vale, and Hobby Habit on Main North Road stock it.
A soldering iron and solder, knife etc.

How to do it:
First of all, solder your temperature logging kit together. It comes with a data sheet, wiring instructions, and a wiring diagram, but if you are like me and dont follow wiring diagrams very well, just wire it up to match the pictures below. Make sure you solder the capacitors in the right direction, other than that it is really a straight-forward job.




I'll post a few more pics of this further down...

Fit your kit to a plastic project box to protect it from the elements. Drill a hole in the end of the box, and stick a rubber grommet in it where the temperature sensor cables come out.

Now solder your sensors to the cables. Trim back the white casing, and cut off the blue wire (you dont need it). Strip back about 5mm off the red, yellow and black casings off the three remaining wires. Slip some heat shrink onto these wires then with the flat face of the temp sensor towards you, solder them up this way:




Slide the heat shrink over the solder and heat to seal. Slide a bigger piece of heat shrink over the whole lot leaving only the tip of the sensor poking out, and heat to seal. Bingo! One temp sensor. Now repeat three times.
This is the end result:



If this sensor is going into a liquid, get your brass or s/s tubing and squash one end in a vice. Fold it over and squash a gain, or do as I did with my s/s ones and give the bloke up the road a few beers to weld over the end:



Stick the sensor down the tube and gaffer tape it up to stop liquid getting in.



From the Oztronics website, follow the lead and download ts11Win.zip. load onto computer. Its a dos thing but your computer will auto run it. (Im hoping a better version for windows will appear soon, courtesy of our fellow brewers out there!). Attach the serial cable between the temp logger box and the serial port on your computer and you are in business! Four temperatures updated on your screen every few seconds!

If you use this project for brewday temps, then you could monitor your Mash, HLT, sparge water exit and HERMS temps.
If you use this for ferments, you caould monitor the ferment temp, ambient (inside fridge) temp, room temp plus one spare. 

I'll post a few more pics. This really is an easy project and cheaper than buying four $90 thermometers.
Cheers!


----------



## Andrew (22/8/05)

More Pics:
this is the logger kit in it's box:



More logger internal pics:




Make sure the grey bands on the capacitors are pointing the right way or it won't work! Also note the order of the yellow, black, and red wires coming into the logger from the sensors.

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew (22/8/05)

Stuffed that up...here is the corrct pic for this paragraph!

If this sensor is going into a liquid, get your brass or s/s tubing and squash one end in a vice. Fold it over and squash a gain, or do as I did with my s/s ones and give the bloke up the road a few beers to weld over the end:



Cheers!


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/8/05)

Excellent post Andrew, another project coming up  looks like I will be busy, and I do happen to have a win 98 computer in my brewery too  .

cheers
Andrew


----------



## redbeard (22/8/05)

very nice writeup andrew. will add to list of things to do.

thanks


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/05)

Thanks Andrew.

Very tempting project. Now where's me soldering iron? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Batz (22/8/05)

Looks good and easy enough for those NOT colour blind :angry: 

Batz


----------



## Jez (23/8/05)

Thanks Andrew - great instructions & what a coincidence.

I've just got a hold of an old computer to do exactly the same thing and was researching how to do it.

I'll try not to send too many PM's if I get stuck :lol: 

Jez


----------



## Justin (23/8/05)

Nice work Andrew. If someone could write a nice program to log the data and put it into a nice format for Windows XP that would be sweet (hint! hint!).

Guess my Teltru's will have to do until then.

Cheers, JD


----------



## sintax69 (23/8/05)

Is the controller PC powered or does it need a external power pack


----------



## Goat (23/8/05)

The power for the sensors comes from the serial port that you plug the thing into, so no external power is required.

Its a great unit and easy to get running - I've been using it for neaerly a year now.


----------



## bagnol (23/8/05)

I have been working on a program for this kit for a while. I only wrote it for personal use. t was never intended to be distributed, so it might not work perfectly on all computers. If there is enough demand, I will work on making the code a bit more bullet proof.

Here is a setup file I created to install the Temp Monitor program. It should install everything that is needed (ie reg settings, dll's, fonts) and it also includes the VB code. 

I haven't gotten around to documenting the code yet. <_< But I will do it as soon as I get the chance.

Temp Monitor Download

There are two versions of this program. I originally wrote the code to work with the kit that Andrew has documented as well as a parallel port relay card. I use this setup to control the temps in my fermenter fridge as well as my keg fridge. Here is the setup for this version of the program.

Thermestat Download

As I said, if there is enough demand, I will work on making this program a bit more universal. 


Cheers 
Bagnol


----------



## ozbrewer (23/8/05)

hey if someone can come up with a way of controlling my herms via a pc, i would be more than greatfull....iv been thinking of some time of setting up somthing that will, after i have inputted the times and temps., be able to run my system.......but im like a car owner that doesnt know how to drive.....i can build the gadgets, but i cant make them work


----------



## Andrew (23/8/05)

Thanks for the programs, Bagnol, top stuff! :super: (I'm hoping to mess with them later this evening).
As Bagnol says, the unit I described above gathers the data in through the serial port. I'll now try to do a similar rundown on building the relay unit that switches stuff on and off via the printer port and post it this thursday.
In terms of your herms, ozbrewer, a gasline solenoid or electric heating coil connected to the relay might do the trick.

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew (23/8/05)

> Looks good and easy enough for those NOT colour blind



btw Batz, in case you are wondering, the black wire is the one between the red wire and the yellow wire! :lol: :lol: 

Sorry, couldn't help myself!  

Andrew


----------



## BennyBrewster (21/10/05)

Hey Guys, 

This is my first post here, I have been lurking around for some months now and just wanted to say thanx for this post Andrew.

I have put the kit together and found this post very helpful, especially the photo it the finished kit.

The only difference between my unit and yours is that I used 4 different coloured cat5 cables for the temp sensors.

Im going to start writing software on the weekend. 

I also have the kit that has 8 relays and a parrel port that I intend to use with my heater pad and fridge. I am yet to look into how to wire that up as I'm a little worried about working with 240v.


----------



## WillM (21/10/05)

Thanks for the great writeup. I've been wondering how to make a waterproof probe, so I can monitor my mash temperature more closely.

I've been using this circuit in my fridge for 6 months or so to log the temperature. I just keep an eye on the temp. when I'm working on my PC, which is most of the time, by accessing the fridge PC over the network. Haven't moved into controlling it - one day I will. 

Here's that I do to control the temperature, which varies a bit depending upon the outside temperature (season).

Fermenting lagers 10 - 13C - set the fridge thermostat on the warmest temp, a timer set to switch the fridge on every 2 hours for 5 or 10 mins (one knotch on the timer).

Lagering at about 0C, it gets there after a few days - fridge thermostat on cooleest temp. switch fridge on every hour for 5 or 10 mins.

As I said one day I'll buld the real controller, but I'll get cracking on the mash probe.


----------



## Brewmaster808 (4/12/05)

Great posting very detailed. Question I have, is there software that interfaces the sensor data (temp) with the control the relays, or are they two independent software?


----------



## berto (4/12/05)

Ive spent the last few weeks looking at this kind of controller stuff. Came to the conclusion that the ozitronics stuff wasnt as powerful as i wanted. The system im thinking of controlling will require too many relays. Hence i started looking at DAQs (data aquisition). If you go here, http://www.labjack.com/labjack_u12.html theres a device which im looking into at the moment. Only problem is i dont wanna run an extra pc. trying to cut down on power usage. And getting USB from pc to shed will require a USB extender which is another $80. however this is still a heap cheaper than ethernet controllers on the market. It will also require some kind of breakout board for the digital IO's, and need to have a relay box made up. 

Also, if someone knows where i can get good cheap PLCs with plenty of input/outputs it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Andrew (4/12/05)

> Only problem is i dont wanna run an extra pc. trying to cut down on power usage.



Actually, that's something I have wondered about...how much power/cost does an old computer running 24 hours a day use? Any idea anyone?



> Question I have, is there software that interfaces the sensor data (temp) with the control the relays, or are they two independent software?



Bagnol is working on this one. His Thermestat program has needed a few mods to run on my typical feral old 'computer in the shed crapbox' but with a few mods and updates its a very stable unit (Bagnol you bloody rippa). Can it be made available to all? I think so. Will it? Ask Bagnol! We'll be using it at the steam exchange Brewery so inquisitive customers (homebrewers) can see brewing and ferment temps as we work...

Back to blasting 135 years of grime off of timber beams.....we're punting for an opening arund Easter but don't hold your breath.
Cheers!


----------



## berto (4/12/05)

Andrew said:


> > Only problem is i dont wanna run an extra pc. trying to cut down on power usage.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's something I have wondered about...how much power/cost does an old computer running 24 hours a day use? Any idea anyone?



Well these days a typical pc power supply is 400W or thereabouts. Given you wont be running a large vid card or anoy other crap. Wont have DVD's spinning i think it would run @ maybe 140W or so. Ive pulled the number out of the air kinda, but is around where i think it would be. So running 24/7 would be
140*24*7*52 = 1223 kWh
paying approximately 14c/kWh = $171
Just something to think about for the system. You may be better with some form of programmable controller which has a memory function so you can download temps and plot the data. I know a lot of the ones ive seen advertised have advertised about the 10VA usage mark. So about 7% of using a pc. If it costs a little more to set up you save it in your first 12 months of power bills anyway.


----------



## Brewmaster808 (5/12/05)

Here is a good link to figure out how much your pc will cost to operate and ways to reduce the cost. How much does it cost to operate your pc and ways to save.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/6/06)

OK, has anyone here managed to get the programme working for XP? I'm very interested in getting this going on my computer, but it has XP on it!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Uncle Fester (22/6/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> OK, has anyone here managed to get the programme working for XP? I'm very interested in getting this going on my computer, but it has XP on it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



If the software runs on windoze 98, then is it not fair to assume that it runs on windoze XP? :blink: 

Read more, post less ???????


----------



## Andrew (22/6/06)

A quick update... and a totally blatant plug... we still use this temp monitoring program for our pilot brewing rig, but to control ferments you can save yourself a lot of money and stuffing about by using one of Brissybrew's Mashmasters. We now even use them to control the glycol solenoids for 22.5 HL fermenters and are about to do the same for our conditioning tanks.

Earlier I wrote in this thread we would be open for easter... tell him he's dreaming! Fingers crossed for September. :unsure: 

Cheers!


----------



## bagnol (22/6/06)

Hi All

You can download my software from here. It's pretty basic, but it works for me. Run the setup program and you should be right to go. The only limitations at the moment are you have to have the relay controller in lpt1 and the temperature sensor in COMM1 (although you can change the comm number from within the registry).

I have had it running successfully on all windows versions from 98 to XP (currently have it running on XP). It runs my fermentation fridge, my keg fridge and my HLT. One day I will hook it up to the pump and mash tun to automate my HERM system.

If you have any troubles with it, PM me and I'll try and sort you out.

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/6/06)

mandrakar said:


> peas_and_corn said:
> 
> 
> > OK, has anyone here managed to get the programme working for XP? I'm very interested in getting this going on my computer, but it has XP on it!
> ...



Well, that's not really the case- I tried to load C&C red alert and a window opened up saying 'this will only run on windows 98'


----------



## chiqui_ar (5/12/07)

bagnol said:


> Hi All
> 
> You can download my software from here. It's pretty basic, but it works for me. Run the setup program and you should be right to go. The only limitations at the moment are you have to have the relay controller in lpt1 and the temperature sensor in COMM1 (although you can change the comm number from within the registry).
> 
> ...



Hi guys, this links its broken, any body have this soft? thanks.


----------



## bagnol (5/12/07)

gus said:


> Hi guys, this links its broken, any body have this soft? thanks.



Try here.

I have made a few changes to the program since I created the setup file. When I get some spare time, I'll post an updated one.

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## fraser_john (5/12/07)

bagnol said:


> Try here.
> 
> I have made a few changes to the program since I created the setup file. When I get some spare time, I'll post an updated one.
> 
> ...



Can you also post a link to a zipfile of source? I run four of these DS18S20 using USB devices, but the drivers they provided do not allow for triggering four temperature readings one after another and then coming back and testing whether the reading is ready, I have to start a reading and hang around and wait till its done, really makes the program run slow!

What language is it written in? I am proficient at VB, but anything else is a bit of a stretch.


----------

